# Cat Pregnancy Questions - Adv's and Disadv's.



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

Hi,

I got a kitten on April 20th, and so did my friend/roommate, both brown/white/black tabbies. Brother, and sister, and they've lived healthily and wonderfully in my home. My new manx tuxedo cat even took over the "mother" role and grooms them and plays with them. 

My friend desperately wants my girl kitten to get pregnant, so we can have baby kitties, as she says. I think it sounds like a cute lil' idea, as well, but I need research on it, first. It's not all fun and cute as it sounds, I know. They do not have any shots yet, and have not been fixed -- too young, still. We plan on it, soon.

Now I am no expert on cats... But I'd really like some intellectual advice on impregnating my kitten in the future, as in why I should or shouldn't, the advantages and disadvantages, the requirements and responsibility (I've got a lot of spare time on me, not much school and no work), I'm able to pay for things if needed, etc.

Am I able to give the kittens away for free? Just like that? I want to get some advice before I make such rash decisions... be prepared. Who knows, I may end up keeping one or two -- my mom holds our new kittens dear, and would be upset parting the two siblings, as well as from her and my cat manx when we all move out eventually for college. Maybe my manx cat will need a playmate when I leave with my Kiara, or maybe Kiara will stay and the kitten will come with me. I don't know.

Also, how exactly would I get my cat pregnant? I don't want her roaming outside, finding some stray filthy male cat to have sex with her like most accidents happen, no! And I really don't think interbreeding her and her brother would be such a great idea, either! I would really just like to know how these things work... some information fill-in and advice. I'm new to all this, and I'd like to know how it all works.


----------



## Xanti (Nov 4, 2008)

To be blunt, I think this is a bad idea.

There are risks involved with the birth, there are already thousands of unwanted kittens out there...if your eally want another kitten or two why don't you adopt one of those? 

What would you do if she rejects the kittens or one of them, would you have time to feed it every 2-3 hours 24/7...would you have the money to pay for the vest fees if something went wrong?


----------



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

That is very true. Some say it's easy, some say it's very difficult task... I just wanted some in-depth information. My friend was being so adamant and excited about having baby kittens... she's not thinking at all about the responsibility that I'll probably end up being stuck with, since she has no income or anything... blah. She actually wants the siblings to mate, because she'd think it'd be the cutest thing to have possibly little deformed kittens... not deformed, but like... her boyfriend's cat has one extra toe sticking out, not a problem, but cute looking. Inbred kittens, pretty much. Meh.

Lol, thank you for the confirmation, though.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

If you're thinking about breeding your cats, you ought to take a stroll through your local animal shelter.
Pick out 6 cats, then ask if you can be the one to stick them with the needle.

There are not enough homes for the cats we already have.
For every kitten you breed, another cat in a shelter will die.
Are you willing to shoulder that responsibility?

Please don't breed. Spay & neuter your cats. If you really want kittens, consider fostering.


----------



## Auralous (Apr 21, 2009)

I understand. It was probably a misphrasing, I more or less wanted more info on the subject in general. My friend/roommate is all "excited" about having kittens... I wanted to know more into why I should tell her it's not so much a good idea. I'M satisfied, I adopted a kitten from someone else's litter. And I rescued a tuxedo manx (already spayed) kitten four years ago... We, of course, wouldn't put them in animal shelters, but, one kitten given away from our litter to "A's" home, could cost a cat's life in a shelter, who could have been adopted by "A". It's making me more or less slightly irritated that she's just not thinking what she's wanting to get into...


----------



## lilyb (Dec 21, 2008)

Looks like you've understood the situation well  From what I've hear it's fairly easy to get kittens adopted, but there are often adult cats who spend long times at the shelter and/or get put down to make space for a new kitty. It's so sad  

I find it a bit strange that it was your friend who was the one who instigated bringing the kitties in (from your previous post!) but it's you who is really caring about them and their welfare - well done to you  

Good luck with convincing her and I hope that you manage to get them neutered before nature takes its course!!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

The social aspects of this are very simple there is nothing more in depth to say; we have an overabundance of unwanted cats out there, to breed just because "I want baby kitties" is irresponsible. Fostering a cat that is already pregnant or hand feeding a motherless litter is a great alternative.

As far as getting your own cat pregnant, there are risks involved with giving birth, complications that could put her life at risk. It's your cat, you have no obligation to justify your decision to your friend, tell her that you are not willing to risk your cat's life and that should be it. If your friend keeps pushing, explain to her what boundaries are and that she's crossing them.


----------



## TerriNye (Mar 4, 2009)

Depending on where you live - an emergency C-section can be around $1500, vaccinations of baby kittens $60 per kitten - twice, before they go to a new home or even if you keep them. If you keep them they would have to be spayed or neutered (as they would all be related and you wouldn't want THEM breeding). As it was stated before - what if something goes wrong with mama cat and she can't feed the babies and you have to hand raise them.....that's hand feeding them, cleaning them every couple of hours 24 hours a day for up to 4 weeks. Hand fed kittens tend to have more health issues and require more visits to the vet (do the math on that). What if you can't find homes for the kittens? Additional mouths to feed and vet for the rest of their lives. Kittens are fun but they can be messy, learning the litter box, some tend to get diarrhea when weaning and need frequent bathing.

Sounds like you have a good head on your shoulders - maybe share all these possibilities with your friend - maybe ask for a couple grand up front in case of any emeregency expenses!!

Terri


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I think the fostering idea is great! Of course it would be hard to part with the kittens, but it always is, no matter what the circumstances.


----------

